# DirectX 9 error with Sims 2



## LayneP (Oct 9, 2005)

I installed the Sims 2 this evening but when I tried to run the game, I got an error message telling me, "Failed to enumerate any DirectX 9 compatible graphics adapters in this system!" So I downloaded this but I still got the error message. After some Googling, I tried to update my graphics card drivers. I still got the error message (and tried to uninstall the drivers, which was a disaster.)

Any and all help would be appreciated! Thank you.

Windows: Windows 7 Home Premium Edition (64-bit) (Build 7600)
Memory (RAM): 3836 MB
CPU Info: AMD Phenom(tm) II N850 Triple-Core Processor
CPU Speed: 2197.6 MHz
Sound Card: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High
Display Adapters: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series | ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 1x; Generic PnP Monitor | 
Screen Resolution: 1366 X 768 - 32 bit


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

your integrated graphics chip is the same as mine, so it's probably DX 11 or at least DX 10 compatible, and W7 has that pre installed. Go to the Start Menu, type Run in the search bar and click the Run program Type _dxdiag_ then look at the bottom, it should tell you the version of DX you have

try running the game as administrator by right clicking and navigating the context menu


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Did you install DirectX 9.0c?


----------



## LayneP (Oct 9, 2005)

-WOLF- said:


> your integrated graphics chip is the same as mine, so it's probably DX 11 or at least DX 10 compatible, and W7 has that pre installed. Go to the Start Menu, type Run in the search bar and click the Run program Type _dxdiag_ then look at the bottom, it should tell you the version of DX you have
> 
> try running the game as administrator by right clicking and navigating the context menu


I have 11. I tried running it as administrator but I got the same error message.



ebackhus said:


> Did you install DirectX 9.0c?


I believe that's what I installed. I got it from the Microsoft website.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Radeon 4-series is DirectX 9/10. You need a Radeon 5-series for DX11.

Download the latest full DirectX9.0c Redistributable (June 2010, 95mb) from *here* instead of using Microsoft Update. Install and reboot.


----------



## LayneP (Oct 9, 2005)

koala said:


> The Radeon 4-series is DirectX 9/10. You need a Radeon 5-series for DX11.
> 
> Download the latest full DirectX9.0c Redistributable (June 2010, 95mb) from *here* instead of using Microsoft Update. Install and reboot.


I did this but I still got the same error message. Am I installing it right? I follow the instructions it tells me to so I suppose I am?


----------

